
Masks-for-all for Covid-19 not based on sound data - smacktoward
http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/04/commentary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data
======
WheelsAtLarge
Looking at masks for all as a tool to prevent the spread of the disease makes
complete sense.

The CDC has said over and over that asymptomatic individuals can still pass
the virus and that it's mostly transferred via respiratory droplets. The mask
would at least reduce transmissions.

[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-
si...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-
covid-
spreads.html?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fprepare%2Ftransmission.html)

As individuals we can wash our hands to help us from getting infected but we
can't prevent someone else from spraying us with droplets. Only the wareing of
masks will help with that.

So, MASKS FOR ALL WORKS.

------
Thetawaves
Who ever wrote this FUD should get their professional qualifications revoked.
None of the reasons offered address the core issue: everybody is better off
wearing protection.

This is pure white-wash to justify concentration of PPE among medical workers
'who need it most'. While admirable, it does not address the issue at hand: am
I safer by wearing a mask? YES. jfc.

------
m0zg
Nothing is going to be "based" on "sound" data in this case. This is the first
time we're experiencing an event like this. To get "sound" data you need to do
massive, multi-year studies for which we do not have the luxury of time.

So we'll have to just go ahead and cargo cult what e.g. Korea did for now. As
other spots where response was successful appear, we should cargo cult that,
too. And try out every promising drug whether Trump endorsed it or not.

